# Amazing buck



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Stumbled across this surfing youtube:






-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah some pics were going around when he shot him on Instagram. Incredible buck!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

you don't see him post much on this site anymore. it was fun to see his reports from duck to deer. always had a good time from what i could tell.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

APD said:


> you don't see him post much on this site anymore. it was fun to see his reports from duck to deer. always had a good time from what i could tell.


I miss seeing all the deer post from him. He truly spends his time scouting and it always paid off for him.


----------

